# Warmwater Discharge, L. Erie 1/13



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Fished a warmwater discharge in Monroe Co. for a few hours this afternoon. The carp are thick and quick to bite which means fast action that beats risking your life on shaky ice, or getting bored at Flat Rock ( I gather things have been quite slow down there). I had a blast foolin' around with my new Penn. Corn was all I used. Not enough fish on the surface to use fly gear.

This is a great place to fish during the colder months. Carp and the occasional buffalo are all there is, but the carp get HUGE! It's also quite wader friendly as long as you stay out of the current. If anyone is interested, send me a PM and I'll give directions. It's just what the Doctor ordered for that case of cabin fever.


----------



## blanci0r (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry that I renew that old post but any one know where is this spot out? And if you can fish ther in January? Or maybe any one else know any other warm water discharge that you can fish ther whole year with out ice?


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

WHOA!!!

To think that was almost ten years, 20 pounds, and a few gray hairs ago!!!

PM sent, but I haven't been down that way in a while. I wouldn't be surprised if they blocked off the path from the lot to the lake, but who knows....


----------

